# Microsoft Email and Apple iOS 11 Compatibility Problems.



## HanaBi (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone who uses Outlook, Office and Exchange derivatives and also Apple iOS 10 hardware, should be cautious about updating to the latest Apple release - iOS 11, as there is every chance it will create connectivity problems with Microsoft's Exchange servers and return an error message "_Cannot Send Mail. The message was rejected by the server._"

Both corporations are working closely to resolve the problem and should be resolved in iOS 11.1.

So in the interim it may be wise not to update to 11 if your main source of email is via Office products.

Attention adults working in the real world: Do not upgrade to iOS 11 if you use Outlook, Exchange


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 22, 2017)

iOS 11 also doesn't support 32 bit apps so anyone wanting to upgrade might want to check their apps have 64bit options.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 22, 2017)

My Apple-Banner is getting more and more tatty and when my contract expires on my iPhone 7, I doubt I shall be wasting anymore money in their direction.

In the past - even here - I've argued about the superiority of Apple, but this latest iOS is a pig. The whole wifi thing, the lack of support for paid apps that require updating beyond 32 bits, the pointless and constant cosmetic changes.

It's now a case of Emperor's New Clothes with Apple until some next generation of technology comes along. 

What bothers me is I was so taken with Apple the first 5 years that I crossed over from PC to Mac that I then got iPad, Apple TV, Macbook Air, and iPhones 3GS, 5, 6 & 7, so to go to android might make things difficult on my products.

pH


----------

